# Labelled sword diagram



## Dominic Jones (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi all

I am starting to learn japanese sword fighting.  Can you suggest any webpages where I can find lablled diagrams of sword and sword parts.  In fact any webpages with a history of japanese swords would be great.

I held my instructors sword on my first lesson.  It was heavy.  is their an average weight of a sword?  

Cheers Dom:asian:


----------



## Yari (Feb 10, 2004)

http://www.kusastro.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~baba/iaido/#hoki
http://www.yushinkan.com/UK/ukwords.html
http://www.tsunami.dk/buyguide.htm
http://www.tsunami.dk/terminology.htm


/Yari


----------



## Dominic Jones (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for those websites. 

In my second lesson, I found out that I would be learning toyama Ryu; the sword fighting techniques of the Japanese Army WWII era.

Enjoying learning around the sword.  .  

Cheers Dom:asian:


----------



## Taimishu (Mar 20, 2004)

Dominic Jones said:
			
		

> Thanks for those websites.
> 
> In my second lesson, I found out that I would be learning toyama Ryu; the sword fighting techniques of the Japanese Army WWII era.
> 
> ...


You could try this site it has info about japanese military swords as well.

David
http://home.earthlink.net/~steinrl/nihonto.htm


----------



## Dan G (Jul 12, 2005)

Dominic Jones said:
			
		

> Thanks for those websites.
> 
> In my second lesson, I found out that I would be learning toyama Ryu; the sword fighting techniques of the Japanese Army WWII era.
> 
> ...


Hi Dom,

How's the kenjutsu going?  I remember you mentioning having found an instructor when you visited London ages back, the training sounds like an awesome find.

Cheers

Dan (London club)


----------



## Jeff HArris (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi Dominic
  Welcome to the world of JSA. Below are some good sites I like and use.

http://www.shinkendo.com/
http://www.toyama-ryu.org/
http://www.hi-net.zaq.ne.jp/osaru/e_index.htm
http://www.sho-shin.com/index1.htm
http://www.wmhawley.com/
http://www.samurai-archives.com/
http://victorian.fortunecity.com/duchamp/410/main.html
http://www.ospreysamurai.com/
http://home.earthlink.net/~steinrl/nihonto.htm
http://www.azshinkendo.com (our page)

Hope you enjoy & good luck on your training
Jeff Harris


----------

